
Analyse Asia 45: The Rise Conference 2015 with Mike Harvey - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/15/episode-45-the-rise-conference-2015-with-mike-harvey/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Mike Harvey, head of strategic communications from Web Summit,
we discuss “behind the scenes” for the upcoming Rise Conference 2015 in Hong
Kong and his thoughts on the Asia digital landscape. We hear the story of why
they decide to bring the conference to Asia, the key people who will be
speaking in the event and also the activities which will happen before and
during the conference.

